# اريد العمل في البحر واريد النصيحه من اهل الخبر بالرد علي بعض الاسئلة - وشكر ا



## mohamed_elsafy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اطلع باسبور واخود شهاده حتيمات واطلع علي مركب اعالي بحار سته اشهر ؟ بكدا لما ارجع ينفع اقدم علي دوره مهندس ثالث ولا اقدم علي مهندس تالت علطول من غير ما اطلع البحر افضل وبعدين ادور علي شغل 

*
انا حاصل علي صنايع خمس سنوات قسم ميكانيكا سيارات - وبكالوريوس تربيه نوعيه قسم اعلام - عمري 24 سنه
لو عملت دوره الحتميات وطلعت الباسبور هلاقي شغل علي مركب اعالي بحار ولا ايه خايف اعمل كل الحاجات دي وملاقيش اي حاجه
انتا تنصحني با ايه؟؟؟؟؟
ماهي تكلفة دوره مهندس تالت كلها أ * ب كلها ؟ 
ماهي مده دوره الحتميات في الاكاديميه البحريه وتكلقتها وتكلفه الباسبور البحري ايضا ؟ 
ما هو راتب الزيات علي مركب اعالي بحار في اول سته اشهر اي اول طلعه للبحر ؟
- السمسار بيخود في حدود كام عشان يطلعني علي مركب اعالي بحار ؟ 
فتره عمل الزيات علي المركب اد ايه -( الورديه )مثلا وهل في اجازه اسبوعيه ولا لاا 
- ايه هي افضل الطرق اللي ممكن بيها اطلع علي مركب اجنبي - في مكاتب في اسكندريه ليها في الكلام ده ولا سماسره برضه ووجع قلب

معلش الاسئله طويله شويه - لاني معرفش حد في المجال ده اسئلوه 
اريد من اهل الخبره الاجابه لاخوكم 
*


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع مغلق ( ليس له علاقه ب التعليم والافاده )


----------

